

Show HN: Handsome JS - UI Toolkit - thekenwheeler
http://dubmediagroup.com/handsomejs/

======
thekenwheeler
Thanks man, it's a work in progress. Going to add a ton of different modules
like modals, lightboxes, typeahead and some more mobile centric stuff.

~~~
spartanatreyu
Seems to be a bug on the dropdown menu, once it's open i can't seem to close
it without clicking on one of the items in the dropdown menu.

Also the code on your demo page hasn't been compressed, that is to say there's
lots of whitespace making the files larger

~~~
thekenwheeler
Good eye. Fixed now, uses native mobile select functionality

------
tehwebguy
This is cool, I especially like the dropdown.

